# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900

## rocodie

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt đánh dấu một bước tiến mới trong thể loại game nhập vai RPG với nền tảng đồ họa next gen cao cấp, thời gian hoàn thành game hơn 100 giờ và hơn 36 kết thúc khác nhau. Hãy trải nghiệm bản anh hùng ca đích thực của thế giới game khi mọi lựa chọn trong quá trình chơi game sẽ dẫn đến hậu quả thích ứng.


​Khi mua card đồ họa series GTX 900 của ASUS, bạn sẽ được nhận một code game full The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt miễn phí và game sẽ được kích hoạt khi game thủ nhập code này khi cài game The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt sắp ra mắt vào tháng 5 năm nay.


*Danh sách card đồ họa được tặng code:*

*ROG Matrix GTX 980**Strix GTX 980 DCII OC**Strix GTX 970 DCII OC**Strix GTX 960 DCII OC*


_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## senseo

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*

đúng là game bom tấn, nhìn ảnh bìa thôi mà cũng đã mắt rồi

----------


## thanhtrung

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*

ủa giờ phát key là chơi được luôn hả hay sao thớt

----------


## actech1

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*

ố la la, đang theo dõi game này giờ có vụ này chắc là bấm bụng hốt 960 quá

----------


## baloenglish.2015

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*




> ủa giờ phát key là chơi được luôn hả hay sao thớt


làm gì có tới tháng 5 lận mới ra mắt game mà

----------


## baloenglish.2015

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*

ế code kích hoạt full luôn mới kinh chớ, không biết trị giá cái code này khoảng tầm bao nhieu

----------


## thambt029

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*




> ế code kích hoạt full luôn mới kinh chớ, không biết trị giá cái code này khoảng tầm bao nhieu


khoảng tẩm 2-3 trăm thôi, thích thi2mua luôn chớ lấy con strix về cũng bộn tiền á

----------


## Mantran

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*

sao tìm không thấy video giới thiệu của game này thế.

----------


## dieulypretty

*Trả lời: Witcher 3: Wild Hunt được tặng kèm card đồ họa Asus GTX series 900*




> sao tìm không thấy video giới thiệu của game này thế.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4ony2r0QFs
nè quá trời trên đó mà bảo không thấy

----------

